# Wolf Reserve (Part 2)



## Antarctican (Feb 13, 2007)

We managed to be at the wolf reserve at the time of their weekly feeding of the pack. So some of the pictures at the end of this post will have the bloody carcass of this week's meal depicted ("beaver carpaccio" was on the menu... I haven't posted the gorier shots, though.) 

1. Omega Male (ie the bottom of the pecking order)







2. The Alpha Male surveys his domain






3. Out for a stroll






4. "It's okay, I've got your back".






5. Smile for the camera!






6. The Omega male and meal






7. "Don't even think of trying to share this".






Thanks for looking! More to follow.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Feb 13, 2007)

Great series!! But the last one is awesome


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 13, 2007)

oCyrus55 said:


> Great series!! But the last one is awesome



I agree.  Very intense!


----------



## Arch (Feb 13, 2007)

more great shots anty... and yea the last is awesome... with a few adjustments would also make an excellent Dark Side image! :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Feb 13, 2007)

Right on Anty.  Some excellent shootin here.   Gotta dig that last shot.   Wow..  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, I love #6 and #7. My mom said "Whatever that is that he ate, it met a horrible death!" I agree with her.


----------



## KillerChaos (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome series! I like how his fur is  kind of standing up on his back in the last one. Keep up the good work.


----------



## el_shorty (Feb 13, 2007)

Great series, really like #1 and 7.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow! Very cool anti :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 14, 2007)

great shots 
I just want to cuddle them all


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 15, 2007)

great series Anty!


----------

